# How to Check Fuel pressure on 3.0 liter



## Zuds42 (Jul 18, 2012)

Can someone tell me how to check the fuel pressure on my A6? The car used to turn right over when you turned the key. Now I have to pump the accelator to get it to start. I believe this is a probably a bad check valve correct? If that is the case do I replace the fuel pump or can you do just the check valve?


----------

